# my growroom



## kreator11 (Feb 1, 2007)

is a windowless brick storage room good or bad?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 1, 2007)

*You don't have to have windows as long as you can get some good venilation in there from another source. Also how cold is it? *


----------



## kreator11 (Feb 1, 2007)

i cant get any air into it unless i open the door


----------



## kreator11 (Feb 1, 2007)

i can only get air in if i open the door its the same cold as in the hallway of my apartment


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 1, 2007)

*Is there anyway you can cut a few holes in the door and install a few fans? *


----------



## kreator11 (Feb 1, 2007)

i can cut a hole in the door


----------



## kreator11 (Feb 1, 2007)

can you explain to me how venting works?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 2, 2007)

You need air coming in(intake) and air going out(exhaust). Your exhaust should be up high and your intake should be down low. You should have more air going out than coming in or your exhaust should be larger than your intake. Good luck!


----------



## kreator11 (Feb 2, 2007)

are vents electircal or do they just work like that?


----------



## cyberquest (Feb 2, 2007)

you ever have a fan that didnt use electric??


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 2, 2007)

we built small ones that ran off potatoes in HS LOL


----------



## kreator11 (Feb 2, 2007)

lol.. i dont even know what a vent looks like or is.
is it just those white blow fans?


----------

